# Custom Brush Guard



## Steve-Kioti (Jul 28, 2020)

I recently purchased a Kioti 2610 and plan on making a grapple.
I have seen many posts regarding twigs/brush damaging the front grill. So decided to design a custom brush guard. If anyone is interest I'm happy to design customer versions.

First prototype will be cut from steel, to check fit and then will have it laser cut from stainless steel.


----------



## Steve-Kioti (Jul 28, 2020)

I will share prices within a few days, in case anyone is interest.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ahhhh... to have money! Looks amazing.


----------



## Matt0188 (Jul 30, 2020)

That's really cool


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

After the front end of the Kubota got mangled, I made one out of 1/4" x 4" flat bar to basically make a box with a center vertical bar and 1" tubing to reinforce it and add a couple of cross bars. This was then welded to the FEL mount front tube. I painted that portion an orange not too far off of Kubota Orange. I then used some expanded behind it where the grill was, to protect the radiator from smaller stuff. and found some old dust gathered amber fog lights in the corner to replace the headlights. It sits about 1" proud of the hood top and sides.
It has handled getting a half ton log dropped on it without giving.


----------



## Steve-Kioti (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you for everyone suggestions. What I have learned from forums is how important brush guards can be because we cannot see the front grill area.
I did a Kubota version for fun tonight.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Here is my crude creation from years ago


----------



## llapanowski (Nov 16, 2021)

Steve-Kioti said:


> I will share prices within a few days, in case anyone is interest.


Did you ever get this done? Pictures, pricing. Thanks


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

llapanowski said:


> Did you ever get this done? Pictures, pricing. Thanks



Pictures would be great......


----------



## fharden69 (2 mo ago)

Steve-Kioti said:


> I recently purchased a Kioti 2610 and plan on making a grapple.
> I have seen many posts regarding twigs/brush damaging the front grill. So decided to design a custom brush guard. If anyone is interest I'm happy to design customer versions.
> 
> First prototype will be cut from steel, to check fit and then will have it laser cut from stainless steel.
> View attachment 59819


hey, i see you make grill guards.... i have a kioti 2021 cx2510h... i am looking for a guard....can you help
???
frank


----------

